# How many of you know



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2016)

What a real Welt pocket is.........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2016)

More importantly, are you glad to see us?

I have it on good authority it is one of three types of clothing pockets.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> What a real Welt pocket is.........


Isn't that the place you keep your knitting needles?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 29, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> What a real Welt pocket is.........


A pocket strategically located near the anus to put shoes that were constructed in a certain manner for when the wear acts like a damn clown


----------

